# hot glue holding bowls in place?



## rtindell (Apr 8, 2013)

I have been watching a lot of youtube videos on turning techniques since i do not know anybody in this area that turns...i have seen several guys useing hot glue to hold the scrap stock to bowl instead of wood glue. Sets up faster and easier to remove..but my question is how safe is that? doing outside of bowl with the live center up i dont see a problem...but when you are hollowing the bowl..i am not so sure.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Good question -- I'm interested in learning about this too. I just don't know how strong hot-melt glue is, particular with the shearing forces that turning creates.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

When I do Hollow forums I like to glue a waste block to my wood before I start, I tried the hot glue once an as I was hollowing it came apart so I had to clean off the hot glue an used Titebond an never looked at the Hot glue again. So I don't recommend it for Hollow Vessels at all


----------



## rtindell (Apr 8, 2013)

bigcouger said:


> When I do Hollow forums I like to glue a waste block to my wood before I start, I tried the hot glue once an as I was hollowing it came apart so I had to clean off the hot glue an used Titebond an never looked at the Hot glue again. So I don't recommend it for Hollow Vessels at all


That is what i was figuring. Thoughti would ask before i send a piece of maple through my garage wall nd into neigbors garage. Thank you.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

There are different types of hot glue. Most are familiar with craft type glue guns which don't provide much holding power and could be dangerous on a lathe. There are also commercial glue guns that are entirely different. You have to be very careful watching Youtube. There are some real crazy techniques being shown by idiots. Work coming off a lathe is going toward the operator, be careful. 
.http://hdlusa.com/catalog.cfm?group...in HiPURformer&#0153; Glue Gun and Cartridges


----------



## Daniel Jechura (Dec 17, 2012)

I did use hot glue when I 1st started doing small bowls a couple years ago. And it did work. I hated the cleanup. After I bought a G3 chuck I never used hot glue again.

Dan Jechura


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

rtindell said:


> I have been watching a lot of youtube videos on turning techniques since i do not know anybody in this area that turns...i have seen several guys useing hot glue to hold the scrap stock to bowl instead of wood glue. Sets up faster and easier to remove..but my question is how safe is that? doing outside of bowl with the live center up i dont see a problem...but when you are hollowing the bowl..i am not so sure.


I have done it. It does work. Another trick, **** that sacrificial piece up... And hot glue a sheet of paper to the sacrificial piece and the bowl. When your done the paper litterly splits in half. I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

jjboozel said:


> I have done it. It does work. Another trick, **** that sacrificial piece up... And hot glue a sheet of paper to the sacrificial piece and the bowl. When your done the paper litterly splits in half. I've never had a problem with it.


The paper joint is strong. I do not use hot glue though, I just use normal Titebond on both sides of the paper. Takes a little longer to set up but stronger and I feel safer than hot glue.


----------



## rtindell (Apr 8, 2013)

jjboozel said:


> I have done it. It does work. Another trick, **** that sacrificial piece up... And hot glue a sheet of paper to the sacrificial piece and the bowl. When your done the paper litterly splits in half. I've never had a problem with it.


The paper doesnt ripout? wouldnt think that it would hold..hmmm..


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

rtindell said:


> The paper doesnt ripout? wouldnt think that it would hold..hmmm..


Nope never once.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> The paper joint is strong. I do not use hot glue though, I just use normal Titebond on both sides of the paper. Takes a little longer to set up but stronger and I feel safer than hot glue.


Sure seems more safe. Ever have an issue getting it off?


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> The paper joint is strong. I do not use hot glue though, I just use normal Titebond on both sides of the paper. Takes a little longer to set up but stronger and I feel safer than hot glue.


And to clear the air I said C H U C K and it blocked it out. Sorry test** chuck


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

jjboozel said:


> Sure seems more safe. Ever have an issue getting it off?


No, quick sharp tap with a mallet and the paper gives way. End up with a portion on the scrap piece and a portion on the work piece.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> No, quick sharp tap with a mallet and the paper gives way. End up with a portion on the scrap piece and a portion on the work piece.


Yup that's what it does when I do myn pretty cool to see it split.


----------



## rtindell (Apr 8, 2013)

jjboozel said:


> I have done it. It does work. Another trick, **** that sacrificial piece up... And hot glue a sheet of paper to the sacrificial piece and the bowl. When your done the paper litterly splits in half. I've never had a problem with it.


Ok...so i dont have a chuck....so super glue paper to scrap and to bowl blank...screw my scrap to faceplate and that will hold without tailstock in place? (just making sure) if so..that is a sweet trick. And up to what size would you say that is safe?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Be careful with Super glue or CA glue as we call it. That glue is brittle and good catch will snap the joint. I use it constantly for my hand mirrors but I seldom get a catch and they are small in weight. I've had platters break free just from aggressive turning. 
Paper joints work great, I've used them for years. They can be brittle if you have a small area but on large areas they are very strong. I don't use them on bowls. Most of the time I just glue a blank to the bowl blank if the wood is too small. When I'm done I just part it off using a parting tool. 
Hot melt glue can be finicky. If you just put a big plop down and stick the bowl on the glue can easily start to cure before you get the blank down and it might not be as strong. I used to heat up my faceplates before using the hot melt glue. When I used waste blocks screwed to the faceplate I would turn a rebate for the bowl tenon. I would start the bowl between centers and turn a tenon. Then I would use a wasteblock larger than the tenon. I would turn a very shallow rebate the same size as the bowl tenon. Then put glue down in the rebate and stick the bowl in. The I would apply glue to the outside of the tenon. This is very secure.


----------

